# 1922 Indian Bicycles brochure advertising the Merkel Motor Wheel



## Gary Mc (May 15, 2013)

*1924 Indian Bicycles brochure advertising the Merkel Motor Wheel*

1924 Indian Bicycles - Merkel Motor Wheel brochure

*Wouldn't you love to find the real thing in a long forgotten barn one day. *  So an Indian-Merkel collaboration/connection in 1924!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2013)

...oh Great, now I want one...... thanks Pal...


----------



## Gary Mc (May 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...oh Great, now I want one...... thanks Pal...




I knew that would tempt you Bri!!!!!!!


----------



## thehugheseum (May 15, 2013)

that is nice stuff,thanks for posting that!........i actually just found a merkel motor wheel complete and its even on an indian bike,i already past the find on to my chum with a the motor wheel collection,i will post some teaser pics as soon as the deal happens


----------



## fatbike (May 15, 2013)

very cool Gary


----------



## chitown (May 15, 2013)

*Indian Motocycle Co*

Interesting that the flyer doesn't say Hendee Mfg and is listed as the Indian Motocycle Co. Anyone know the history of the company changing names?


Here it is under the Hendee Mfg co (also 1922)


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> that is nice stuff,thanks for posting that!........i actually just found a merkel motor wheel complete and its even on an indian bike,i already past the find on to my chum with a the motor wheel collection,i will post some teaser pics as soon as the deal happens




please do!


----------



## bike (May 15, 2013)

*Super thanks for*

posting!!!!!!!!!!
I still need to document mine- has the merkel milled off but does not have a clutch!


----------



## dfa242 (May 15, 2013)

chitown said:


> Interesting that the flyer doesn't say Hendee Mfg and is listed as the Indian Motocycle Co. Anyone know the history of the company changing names?




I believe the name changed from Hendee to Indian in the late 20s.


----------



## Gary Mc (May 15, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I believe the name changed from Hendee to Indian in the late 20s.




Fordsnake had documentation of Oct. 26th 1923, but I'm thinking it happened during 1922.  Definitely need to research further.


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 15, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> that is nice stuff,thanks for posting that!........i actually just found a merkel motor wheel complete and its even on an indian bike,i already past the find on to my chum with a the motor wheel collection,i will post some teaser pics as soon as the deal happens




What do I have to do to be considered one of your "chums"?
You come up with some awesome stuff.


----------



## thehugheseum (May 15, 2013)

the motor wheel i found was up in the rafters of a super cool guys place........i did think it was funny that my chum wanted a merkel so bad and then all of the sudden one falls from the sky.........eh i suppose it could be my shrine i worship or the divinity rods i use.........to add a little intrigue to my find the other day.........i bought a 1913 thor twin motorcycle the same day,yep i found it too,if it hadnt have happened to me and i was reading this i would probably want to choke me out

   im always open to new chums,give me a list and i can tune my divinity rods as such


----------



## Gary Mc (May 20, 2013)

*1922 dating*

I believe this brochure is actually somewhere between 1924-1926 Indian Motorcycle Company. A long time Indian collector had marked this 1922 which I do not believe to be correct. Based on artwork, Indian Motorcycle Company, front fender style and headlamp style date it to somewhere between 1924-1926 with the straight front fender at the rear following the tires contour. Pretty sure in 1927 they migrated to a ducktail front fender coinciding with the Westfield change to this fender style in 1927. Hopefully we can nail down a year as other brochures are captured here but I believe this is a fairly accurate assessment.


----------



## fordsnake (May 20, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Fordsnake had documentation of Oct. 26th 1923, but I'm thinking it happened during 1922. Definitely need to research further.






Gary Mc said:


> I believe is somewhere between 1924-1926 Indian Motorcycle Company brochure on the Merkel Motor Wheel. A long time Indian collector had marked this 1922 which I do not believe to be correct.






chitown said:


> Interesting that the flyer doesn't say Hendee Mfg and is listed as the Indian Motocycle Co. Anyone know the history of the company changing names?





*The Indian management changed the Hendee Mfg.Co's name in Oct. 26,1923 after George Hendee had a falling out with his board and retired from the company. Therefore this Merkel brochure was produced after 1923 by the Indian Motocycle Company.*


.

*Westfield began building Indians before 1916!!*


----------

